# 60x45x45 optiwhite ada-style



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

So she finally arrived, not without issue but the less said about that here the better.
The tank is amazing, really really good silicone work, immaculate really. 
Here's my first scape, nothing too special, just seeing what works where. I've already learnt that Mazatania is very brittle!









A much better photo which give a better idea of the masses of depth and the 'choatic' wood and rock placement.









Tank in-situ, The fairy lights aren't my intervention, Gf's are very persuasive creatures.

Equipment wise I plan to run:
Diy led, slowly getting there, still doing research, the market moves so fast!Till that's built 2x24 luminaire.
1x ex1200 1x e1500 total turnover 2700lph or 24x volume an hour. Plenty of flow.
Pressurised co2, inline diffuser, should be in the post...

Expect loads of pictures, all terrible, very shortly! 
In the mean time, feel free to critique and comment away, be as ruthless as you like, I would! :lol:


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome set up!!


----------



## alang (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking tank, but are you really going to have it stuffed back in a nook like that? That tank begs to be out in the open where you can see through the sides too! Really show off the depth...


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you,
yeah, it has to stay there my room is so small that I don't have any other place to put it and since it fits the gap so well... I do plan to move my pc though. So it's not all bad.


----------



## n4y28r (Mar 31, 2010)

nice driftwood setup. still not plant yet?


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 10, 2010)

alang said:


> Great looking tank, but are you really going to have it stuffed back in a nook like that? That tank begs to be out in the open where you can see through the sides too! Really show off the depth...


Ditto! I love the clean look and as you said the tanks looks immaculate. Should find a way to get that gorgeous tank to get more attention. It's begging to break out


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

Still no plants, I have to wait till pay day and I've not really got many ideas on what plants I want except for Bolbititis. I'm trying a few other scapes but I don't know, it's getting worse rather than better. 

I wish it could take pride of place somewhere better but that's where it fits and no where else. 

Will post some of the other scapes very shortly.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice setup. Add water and start-cycling.


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you, took enough saving!
I don't think there's any point in cycling without plants in, just opens up the way for algae and I can live without that.


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

Don't really like either of these but they give an idea of the scapes I've been kicking about while trying to get a clearer idea of what I want from this scape.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

plant that sucker


----------



## Julia (Apr 6, 2010)

I actually really like the last two versions. I totally envy your wood! You can't find anything close to that around here :|


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

No lie, I love the last two version of the scape. Something about the wood, the rocks and the cube is making my diggin' it. 

I REALLY REALLY like the second to last because it gives enough space for you to do some stems in the empty space. Something about it seems "Right" to me. Tie some moss on a few branches and rocks, add a foreground HC, UG, or Glosso (pick your poison) and the scape will be super nice!


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

I kept going with the scaping, this is what I hope to be the final scape, I like the tension and I'm the happiest with the rock work and depth I've been.

I move house in a couple of weeks so I've pushed back planting so that nothing is distracting me while in the crucial start up phase. 
In other news I ordered the LED's for my luminaire so I'll be building that soon, I'll post up an intended schematic as soon as I get more than a free 10 mins.

What d'y'all think?


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

I honestly like this one the best.


----------



## jballauer (Apr 1, 2010)

Beautiful! Who makes that tank, though? It's the absolute perfect size for an application I'm looking for. GLA makes a 63x45x45, but I don't see that ADA makes one.


----------



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

That las hardscape looks great, can't wait to see this badgirl planted!


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

Mine's a custom made tank by a UK manufacturer, the stand is made by the same people to a ADA style design.

ADA do make a 60x45x45 but it's to order I believe. Mine has thicker glass than those from ADA, hence ada style, plus we can't really get ADA at affordable prices in the UK.

One thing I would say is that the dimensions are hard to work with, as it's always a balancing act, between too much foreground and too much background. It really is possible to have too much of a good thing!


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

Subtle tweaking, zip-tied everything together. Still need to choose plants.


----------



## Pedro Pinto (Mar 1, 2010)

HC, Blyxia Japónica, moss, ...

What you see for your scap model? You have some ideas?

You have some tecniques that you can applied!


----------



## n4y28r (Mar 31, 2010)

can't wait for the plant to fill out and see it grow.


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

After a lot of thought and catalog and website trawling my finalised plant list looks a lot like this:
*Foreground:*
Christmas moss
H c
Acicularis parvula ( other options are E tennelus/Lieanopsis or Blyxa japonica)

*Midground:*
Hygrophilia pinnatifolia
Echinidorus parviflorus "tropica" or Cryptocorne bullosa
Staurguayne sp.
E. parvula (other options are E tennelus/Lieanopsis or Blyxa japonica)
C. helfri

*Wood:*
Anubias Barterii "coffeefolia"
Anubias Barterii var nana
Bolbititis heudellotii
Microsorum pteropus "narrow"
Chrismas moss.

*Background:*
Undulata sp "green" < anyone have any experience? rotalla green if I can it for a none stupid price.
H m
Didiplis diandra
Prospincaca palustris "cuba"
Nyphea sp.
Possibly Limnophila aquatica, depending on what people think I really like the texture but don't want it to be the focal point plant which would throw my ideal by having two focal points. 
I'm not sure there's enough room for all the species and I'm not sure the colours and texture will compliment each other so some tuning might be needed but there's is 40cm from front to back of plantable depth so I don't think I'd struggle to accommodate them. There's more than 14 species too.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Can't wait to see it with plants in there. There hard scape is great.


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

The hardscape is great. look forward to updates as you start getting the plants in.


----------



## Shrimp (Jun 1, 2010)

Sounds awesome. I can't wait for it to be planted!


----------

